# Governor Removal



## jmck70eb (Jun 1, 2004)

The gasket on my governor is leaking oil all over my new paint so I figured I'd pop it off and replace it, to remove the gov it looks like 2 bolts and the linkage. Is there any else I should be aware such as springs,pins,gears?

Also I'm leaking oil out of the center of the valve cover where the nut holds it on. Is there a gasket or O-ring here?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## avmcalister (May 15, 2004)

If it is 9n 2n or 8n yes the 2 bolts and linkage is all you need to remove it.

If 9n 2n or 8n there is no gasket at the nut that holds the 
cover on. Also there is not much oil behind the cover. Could the oil be coming from somewhere else?

Later
Avery


----------



## jmck70eb (Jun 1, 2004)

*oil leak*

It's not a major oil leak, I can see a oil streak running down from the nut with the fresh paint. I'll try removing the nut and putting some sealant on the stud. thanks for the info


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Jim,

This happens all of the time and it pays to be thorough reassembling old parts and tractors. Over time due to heat, cold, use, flexing, give and take, and internal wear, parts just don't seal like they would new. Although the governor is a stout piece, a minor warp in it could seal it's fate for future leaks. 

1. Remove the governor.

2. Scrape clean all debris and oil from both the block and governor mating pieces. Clean it with a good solvent...both mating surfaces.

3. Remove the governor cast housing and get some 120 grit wet and dry paper. Place the paper on a dead flat surface like a table saw top, or other machine surface that has been ground flat, and rub and grind the housing on the flat paper and move up to 300 grit or more. 

4. Clean out the threaded holes and all bolts etc. 

5. Apply a new gasket to the block side of the governor opening and lightly and gingerly press it on.

6. Place the governor on and go back and forth between the bolts or nuts and slowly tighten the nuts or bolts, but not overtight barely snug it down and you should see a very very slight amount of squeeze out all around the mating pieces but don't tighten all the way! give it a day, then the folowing day, tighten it down to specs.

7. You should have a good seal. 


Also, FYI for future use:
I have rebuilt lots of governors... I have a really nice governor 
rebuild tutorial for you that has worked simply perfectly on each and every job. (Written by a good guy named DonAZ quite some time ago) This tutorial is simply the best out there anywhere in the world for rebuilding governors:

http://www.siinc-sources.com/8nOverhaul/Governor/

<hr>

The oil leak? How is your initial operating and working temp oil pressure? Do you burn oil?  Try the suggestion with the sealant and let me know. 

Hope this helps,
Andy


----------



## jmck70eb (Jun 1, 2004)

*Gov*

Thanks for the info, be another week before my tractor rolls out of the garage as I'm waiting on parts but I'll post the results.

Thanks again

Jim


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Keep us posted, Jim.....and send some pics of your 8N! 

Andy


----------

